# PPstream question



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kinda OT: PPstream question*

When i tried to enter the URL that KTR gave us in the Memphis/Houston thread, I got this after it said connecting or whatever.

I dont think i got it to work, is there any way we can make this easier for people who cant read chinese?

Thanks in advance


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I think I got it to work, I think that picture above was it buffering, because I tried again, and in about 2 mins of showing that(what on the picture), a soccer game came up(this was well after the Rockets game). So maybe I did get it right.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I got the same thing... but it never buffered... just stopped.

Last season I had that happen a few times too.. but I figured it was operator error and watched the not as good gamecast.. but I really would have liked to see Chuck start! a 6'6" center no less!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I got the same thing... but it never buffered... just stopped.
> 
> Last season I had that happen a few times too.. but I figured it was operator error and watched the not as good gamecast.. but I really would have liked to see Chuck start! a 6'6" center no less!!!


Yeah it seemd like for my first time, its just stopped and sat there. But i tried it later(like stated above) and it worked after a few minutes. I saw at the bottom, it looked like it was buffering.(Jumping around from 5% to 10% to 14%..etc) So I dont know, this still is so confusing to me LOL

Any PPstream experts want to help?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

can someone please explain to me how all this streaming stuff works and what i need to do/get to get it to work then what i actually need to do with it cheers IM IN DIRE NEED FOR NBA COS IN AUSTRALIA YOU NEED CABLE WHICH I DONT HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well I think I got it to work, I think that picture above was it buffering, because I tried again, and in about 2 mins of showing that(what on the picture), a soccer game came up(this was well after the Rockets game). So maybe I did get it right.


yeah, the Chinese characters in that pic just says "it's buffering, plz wait a min". :biggrin: 

Well, I guess the simplest way to find the right channel is just looking for the channel with the most viewers (=highest percentage on the channel list)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

And I highly recommend another stream program for u guys: TVUplayer

http://www.viidoo.com/en/download.php

or here: http://www.tvunetworks.com/downloads/index.htm

it has NBA TV, ESPN, EPSN2, and it shows NFL games and college football games and most MLB games. They probably stream college basketball too when the season arrives. And u can find a lot of other channels on it, it's simply awesome!

And i guess it works better in the states than ppstream does. Enjoy it :cheers:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> And I highly recommend another stream program for u guys: TVUplayer


Thanks!!

PPStream wasn't working for me.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> And I highly recommend another stream program for u guys: TVUplayer
> 
> http://www.viidoo.com/en/download.php
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOH! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't use p2p internet software because of school bandwidth limit. damm..., guess I could only watch TNT, ESPN and ABC...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> And I highly recommend another stream program for u guys: TVUplayer
> 
> http://www.viidoo.com/en/download.php
> 
> ...


I am just going to rep you for life every chance i get!! :clap:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does TVUPlayer only work in the USA cos im out in Australia and i dont think i can ever get a connection to it so does anyone know any that are good for The Land Down Under


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> does TVUPlayer only work in the USA


no, at least I know it works very well in European countries.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

its ok everyone no need to worry because its now working :biggrin: and its way better than the cable tv we used to have and this is FREE


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> And I highly recommend another stream program for u guys: TVUplayer
> 
> http://www.viidoo.com/en/download.php
> 
> ...



hey i downlaoded it but when i click on the things, it only says ready iam i suppose to press something else??? HELP


----------

